# Fernando--the Latin Lover



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is my baby Fernando. He is the cutest guy ever. He likes when I sing...Fa Fa Fa Fernando....and so on. He gets excited and swims around, its weird. I have had him for about 8 months. He is the happiest and most social Betta I have ever had.


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

Very pretty =)


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

wish i still had my betta


----------

